# Is tank mixing Air8 with Feature a bad idea?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Per Air8's sds, it has a pH of 13.7. On Feature's label it says "do not use with highly alkaline spray materials".

I assume that would count Feature out, but just want to make sure. Also, what would happen if they were applied together? Is it because chelated iron becomes unavailable in a high pH environment?


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

I had problems clogging my tank when I mixed them together. For the life of me I could not figure out why I keep getting clogged up but then I sprayed Feature on its own and had no issues. Not sure what scientifically causes that but I won't do it again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The ideal use of feature is as a foliar (laeves) absortion. Air-8 is meant for the soil and not a foliar. I'm not sure what happens with KOH in the leaves for some time.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I would avoid it. Spray Feature with Humic acid.


----------

